# Weasel pics!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

alexsalmon said:


> Hey OT, I made a weasel box today in shop to the dimensions you said but I don't have any 1.5 long springs, so would a #2 coil spring work?
> 
> Thanks!


The reason I use LS is simple you can place the trap right up agains the inside of the hole and when the weasel jumps through the hole they land directly on the pan of the trap. With a CS you will not be able to get the trap right up against the door or hole. I will take a pic for you tomorrow when I check my weasel boxes so you can see what I am talking about. It could work, but not as well.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I would think that the pan tension would be to heavy on the #2 coils.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

BillBuster said:


> I would think that the pan tension would be to heavy on the #2 coils.


Pan tension can be adjusted to almost no tension on a #2 coil spring.

OT, I know what ya mean by it not being right up against, but I will have to use a coil spring!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

alexsalmon said:


> Pan tension can be adjusted to almost no tension on a #2 coil spring.
> 
> OT, I know what ya mean by it not being right up against, but I will have to use a coil spring!


If that is all you have go with it and see how it works. It will be interesting to see how it works in the long run.


----------

